# American Conquest-Multiplayer



## A.N.D.I. (19. November 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Ich würde gerne wissen, ob man American Conquest noch online spielen kann. 
Gibt es auch einen LAN-Modus?


Danke im Voraus.


----------



## A.N.D.I. (1. Dezember 2011)

Meine Frage hat sich schon selbst beantwortet. Dafür habe ich ein neues Problem.
Zwar kann ich ein Spiel erstellen, aber mein Kumpel kann nicht joinen und auch umgekehrt klappt es nicht.
Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------

